# Little Information required on transferring Credits



## JamesFrei (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi,
I am originally from Afghanistan, and studying in Cracow University of Technology, Poland for last 2 years. Now i am thinking of transferring my credits to Berlin, Germany. I know that 8000 euro are required as fix deposit is deutsche bank, i currently have 15000 CHF in my account so that won't be a problem, Also i am learning German language for last 1 year, So that's another Plus.

But what i want to know is, is it possible to transfer my credits from a polish university to German university, If yes then should i consider services of a student adviser or my University's Int. office can do the trick.

Thank you for reading.

James


----------

